# New Owners Of 2013 Outback 320Bh



## foxspizza53 (Jun 12, 2013)

Lerch rv of Milroy,Pa was our purchase place of our camper. We use a 2010 Gmc sierra 1500 as our tow vehicle.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers, You will enjoy your New Outback.


----------



## Angribbl (Dec 12, 2011)

foxspizza53 said:


> Lerch rv of Milroy,Pa was our purchase place of our camper. We use a 2010 Gmc sierra 1500 as our tow vehicle.


Hi,

Thinking of the same model. Love the full slide. How do you like towing it with your 1500?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















What is the tow rating on your truck?


----------

